# Apple Wood



## waysideranch (Jun 28, 2008)

Quick question.  Used apple for the first time ever smoking and I couldn't even tell them meat was smoked.  I use hickory 99% of the time because i like it.  After the apple it had no bite to it.  I like to taste the smoke.  Any thoughts on apple wood would be appreciated.  

Scott


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 28, 2008)

Scott I too found it to be a very light if there taste. I think I will try it on some chicken next but for beef and butts I'll stick with hickory. It should probally be good on fish too.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 28, 2008)

It is a light smoke to me too. I use it when I cold smoke nuts, honey, some cheeses and olives. I also smoke for a longer period of time than ususal.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 28, 2008)

It does give a light flavor...  try mixing it....  i like a blend of apple and cherry with chicken....


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 28, 2008)

That's exactly what I was thinking BLBBQ - just bought myself some apple chips and plan on mixing it with some of the precious cherry chunks I received from a friend, to use on some ribs this week.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 29, 2008)

If yer used ta hickory, any a the lighter woods are gonna taste like it's not there.  It is a mild wood suited fer say chops, fish, fatties an such,  beef is gonna overpower it, so will the larger cuts a pork.

As others have said ya can mix it in, but you still will not have a heavy smoke, It like other mild woods er suited fer certain smokes an some just need hickory.


----------



## davenh (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel the same way, use Hickory most of the time. I don't seem to get the deep flavor I like without some Hickory going. I usually mix Hickory with Cherry or Apple for poultry. Pork is always Hickory. Beef gets Hickory and Mesquite. Will try Apple on my next salmon smoke.


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 29, 2008)

For my personal taste, Hickory is just too strong for me.  So it makes sense that apple is my favorite wood to smoke with.  I use it for just about everything.  However, for long smokes like Boston Butts, I mix it about 50/50 with Oak.

I will say that I have done 2 cooks of spares side by side.  One with strait apple and lump, and another with just lump.  While apple isn't strong, you sure know when it isn't there.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've had the same experience, so I now mix apple with mesquite or hickory. It does help the mild apple taste.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 30, 2008)

spam reported


----------



## walking dude (Jun 30, 2008)

on some things.........hickory is just too strong......like the mushrooms i did........folks who ate em, loved em, but thought the smoke was to heavy......so next time, will use apple.........did you use apple for the entire smoke?.......and was the smoke heavy?

I have used apple before, and love the taste, specially on pork......but i also smoke it heavy.........


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 30, 2008)

My mushrooms were terrible.  They didn't turn out worth a crap. To dry.  Yes i smoked with apple the whole time.  I will smoke some fish with apple next time to give it a chance.  I'm mostly a hickory fanatic.


----------



## erain (Jun 30, 2008)

i use apple on fish mostly, pecan is a little heavier but if you want something substantial without going all the way to hickory some seasoned sugar maple might be in order...


----------

